# Holster for new Glock 26



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Hey guys, I finally took the long awaited plunged and picked up a new Glock 26 at the local gun show yesterday.

I need to buy a few more magazines, finger extensions and spacers for some G19 mags.

I also need a holster which I believe might be the toughest decision. I would prefer to go IWB but I have what I think is a dilemma. With the job I do, I'm in and out of my car up to 30-60 times a day depending on the work load. Because of that, I'm a little worried about comfort if I decided to go with IWB at around the 3-5 o'clock range.

I've had my CCW for almost 3 years and have never carried on my person. That's a shame huh? I have a USPc 9mm and always felt it was a bit to big for the Florida weather that dominates this state for the better part of 8-9 months.

I know there are guys on the board that carry the G26. Any of you guys have any suggestions?

Mr. Barham, since you work for Galco and own a G26(I believe), do you have any recommendations for me?

I'm 6'1 and 160lbs if that helps.

All advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Hmm, 30 views and nothing?

Did I post this in the wrong section?


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Method said:


> Hmm, 30 views and nothing?
> 
> Did I post this in the wrong section?


I'm here dude. :smt1099

I figured I would abstain from this thread because:

-I never owned a Glock subcompact
-I really REALLY dislike carrying IWB :smt076
-unless it's mid summer, weather in MO allows me to carry a compact via OWB behind an untucked shirt with relative ease. I imagine this is not so much an option in Florida

That being said.... if I lived in hot climates, I'd stuff a subcompact in an IWB MTAC. I do utilize the MTAC from time to time although I would much rather have a loose, untucked shirt covering OWB. It just depends on how hot it gets.

As far as comfort, I don't think your build is going to have any comfort issues. There is always the holster hazing, but that happens with all holsters. Assuming your pants aren't wrenching-tight, you should be accoustomed to an IWB in a week or so. I don't think getting in and out of a car will be much of a bother if it's at the 3:30-5:00 oclock positon.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Call Galco, 1(800) USGALCO (874-2526), ask to speak to Bill King (he's member Old Padawan here). Tell him you're from Handgun Forum. He'll be able to recommend some products for you.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> Call Galco, 1(800) USGALCO (874-2526), ask to speak to Bill King (he's member Old Padawan here). Tell him you're from Handgun Forum. He'll be able to recommend some products for you.


+1 :smt023


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> I'm here dude. :smt1099
> 
> I figured I would abstain from this thread because:
> 
> ...


I'd ideally prefer a OWB at 3-4 o'clock with a loose fitting t-shirt, polo or button-down given my build and if it sat close enough to my side. However, this weather will probably prohibit me from doing so.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Method said:


> I'd ideally prefer a OWB at 3-4 o'clock with a loose fitting t-shirt, polo or button-down given my build and if it sat close enough to me side. However, this weather will probably prohibit me from doing so.


Call Bill at Galco!! A free 10 minute call and I bet he gives you multiple holster and belt combos. Helping people find the right product for their climate, build, etc., is what they do for a living.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Todd said:


> Call Bill at Galco!! A free 10 minute call and I bet he gives you multiple holster and belt combos. Helping people find the right product for their climate, build, etc., is what they do for a living.


OK!!!:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Method said:


> OK!!!:smt1099


Good! :smt023

And remember that no matter what make or model holster you go with, a good belt helps tremendously!


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Todd said:


> Good! :smt023
> 
> And remember that no matter what make or model holster you go with, a good belt helps tremendously!


That seemed like a good idea, but you just cemented it.:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> And remember that no matter what make or model holster you go with, a good belt helps tremendously!


Absolutely. This is very important.

I prefer the Galco SB2. :mrgreen:

Bill is a huge help. I don't just call when I need to place an order. He's the man to ask if you have a question regarding leather/holsters/belts/etc. The customer service is excellent.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

If I were in your position, there's no way I would carry on the waist. I would get one of the polymer shoulder holsters from K.L. Null (he has a website), and not worry about that bulk digging into my abdomen when sitting down. You can also draw the weapon even while belted in your car, which is something that will be difficult to do with a belt holster....


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey Method well I am going to go a little different direction from some of the other guys. I have a Glock 26 that I have been carrying for about a month now. I mention the time to point out the fact that I have not had the gun very long and therefore have not tried a ton of carrying combos but I have tried a couple and here is my opinion.

I recently got a Galco SB1 belt and a U.S.A. II holster. I have only had the thing for about a week or so but so far I am not very impressed by it. I bought it to be able to carry with a shirt tucked in if need be and I guess it does accomplish that goal but it isn't very comfortable. I tried carrying it with an undershirt tucked in between me and the holster and that did help reduce the holster and gun rubbing on me a bit. I also tried riding in the car with it and it was pretty uncomfortable bordering on painful. By the way I was carrying at about the 3 to 4 o clock position right behind my right hip. This is in no way meant to be a personal jab at Galco or any of its employees that post here. I am just sharing my personal experience.

I am sad to say that I prefer my $15 Uncle Mikes holster to my brand new $65 Galco holster. I carry with the UM holster in the same position and it conceals better (minus the ability to tuck a shirt in), it doesn't rub me raw because the holster covers both front and back sides of the gun, and it is so comfortable while riding in the car that I forget I have it on even when driving for hours at a time.

Maybe the Galco holster will be better once it is broken in. Not sure because this is the first leather holster I have owned.

I would recommend checking out some of the other holster from Galco perhaps but also check out Uncle Mikes and Desantis. Desantis makes two holsters that have caught my attention but I have not tried yet. The Tuck This II and the Pro Stealth.

I would definitely recommend getting a good belt. I floppy regular belt is going to concentrate the load of the gun at one point on the belt where as a good carry belt will distribute that load around the entire length of the belt and make the load feel lighter. My Galco belt seems pretty good. Supports well and the leather is nice. Only complaint is on build quality. Some small loose pieces of leather were hanging off from the edges of the belt holes and some other areas. Not a big deal and doesn't effect the performance of the belt. Just expected more from a $80 belt.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

_truman565:_

Keep in mind that their USA holster is intended for appendix carry, which is not the way you were using it. Also, what is the SB1 belt? I don't see it on their website, so I'm curious. My SB2 is an excellent belt, built well, and it does its' purpose every day. I'm rather surprised by your comments, because my Galco belt doesn't seem to lack the "build quality" as you say yours does.

ETA: I found the SB1. I was only looking under 1.5" belts which is what my SB2 is. This is also what Bill at Galco recommended for superior support and comfort. :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

truman565 said:


> I am sad to say that I prefer my $15 Uncle Mikes holster to my brand new $65 Galco holster. I carry with the UM holster in the same position and it conceals better (minus the ability to tuck a shirt in), it doesn't rub me raw because the holster covers both front and back sides of the gun, and it is so comfortable while riding in the car that I forget I have it on even when driving for hours at a time.





truman565 said:


> I would recommend checking out some of the other holster from Galco perhaps but also check out Uncle Mikes and Desantis. Desantis makes two holsters that have caught my attention but I have not tried yet. The Tuck This II and the Pro Stealth.


There's a reason why the Galco (and other brands) don't cover the entire gun. The gun rides higher and more of the grip is available so you aren't going fishing for it as you would with a "one-size fits all" generic holster. No way I'd ever recommend a holster that is not specifically designed for the gun when that person is going to carry it other than at the range; unless I want that person to be the next guy on the news about someone dropping their gun at the local Wal Mart bathroom.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

For any of you guys with experience with the G26:

I plan on getting the extended slide and mag release. I vaguely remember reading somewhere that the extended mag release came out far enough to be triggered by a holster.

Any of you guys have experience with that?

I found both sold together on ebay for $22.50. The seller says they are factory Glock parts. Sounds like a decent deal compared to the prices I've seen for them individually.

What say you guys?


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

truman565 said:


> Hey Method well I am going to go a little different direction from some of the other guys. I have a Glock 26 that I have been carrying for about a month now. I mention the time to point out the fact that I have not had the gun very long and therefore have not tried a ton of carrying combos but I have tried a couple and here is my opinion.
> 
> I recently got a Galco SB1 belt and a U.S.A. II holster. I have only had the thing for about a week or so but so far I am not very impressed by it. I bought it to be able to carry with a shirt tucked in if need be and I guess it does accomplish that goal but it isn't very comfortable. I tried carrying it with an undershirt tucked in between me and the holster and that did help reduce the holster and gun rubbing on me a bit. I also tried riding in the car with it and it was pretty uncomfortable bordering on painful. By the way I was carrying at about the 3 to 4 o clock position right behind my right hip. This is in no way meant to be a personal jab at Galco or any of its employees that post here. I am just sharing my personal experience.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed input.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Beefybeffo:
Yeah I went with the SB1 because the Galco U.S.A. holster can only accomodate a 1 1/4'' belt. I have not tried carrying it in the front as which is what I am assuming you mean when you say appendix carry. I see on their website that the demonstration shows it being carried on the front but I didn't know it was specifically designed to be carried like that. Would have been nice if that was listed. O well. The quality of the belt surprised me a bit too. I have a paddle holster from them for my Sig P226 and it is a darn nice holster. Great leather and good build quality.

Todd:
I would recommend you give the Uncle Mikes holster a try. If you have but you still don't like it then fine. Maybe my Galco holster will loosen up a bit as it breaks in but I can tell you without a doubt in my mind that I could draw faster with my Uncle Mikes than with my Galco. My Uncle Mikes holster is more comfortable and secures the pistol just fine. It never shifts on me or tries to fall out while I am in the bathroom. I might be willing to try another type of Galco holster but I would not recommend the Galco U.S.A. holster for the Glock 26. But thats just me. If anyone disagrees and wants to see for themselves then feel free to purchase my holster from me as I might be posting it in the For Sale forum if I don't warm up to it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

truman565 said:


> Todd:
> I would recommend you give the Uncle Mikes holster a try. If you have but you still don't like it then fine. Maybe my Galco holster will loosen up a bit as it breaks in but I can tell you without a doubt in my mind that I could draw faster with my Uncle Mikes than with my Galco. My Uncle Mikes holster is more comfortable and secures the pistol just fine. It never shifts on me or tries to fall out while I am in the bathroom. I might be willing to try another type of Galco holster but I would not recommend the Galco U.S.A. holster for the Glock 26. But thats just me. If anyone disagrees and wants to see for themselves then feel free to purchase my holster from me as I might be posting it in the For Sale forum if I don't warm up to it.


I had an Uncle Mike's a lot time ago. I don't need to give it another try since I didn't like it the first time and I don't think they have done anything new and radical with their designs to warrant me giving their products another chance. It may work for you, but you will never hear a recommendation as a carry holster for one come from me. I have considered buying another one to sew Velcro on to modify as my "car holster" for long trips though.

All leather holsters require some break in. My Galco gave specific instructions on how to break it in and the UGB I had before it also need some break in. For most part, the old wax paper around the gun overnight trick works well unless your manufacturer tells you otherwise.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

truman565 said:


> Beefybeffo:
> Todd:
> I would recommend you give the Uncle Mikes holster a try.


Which particular model?


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Todd:
I will give you break in technique a try and report if my feelings towards the holster change.

Method:
I have their run of the mill inside the pants holster. I forget what size mine is but I actually went up a size or so(ie a larger holster than needed). This allows the gun to ride a little lower. Some people would recommend against it but for me it makes for a more secure and comfortable carry and I can get to it plenty fast. Check out the website below.
http://www.uncle-mikes.com/products/inside_the_pant_holsters.html


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Honestly, if I was to move to Florida, I would stick to high riding OWBs and invest in some loose, lightly-colored linen buttonup shirts. Sure, heat is an issue but I can always duck into some store or restaurant for an A/C break.

In regards to Galco, I do own a Miami Classic II and one of their belt-riding open-top pancakes. Both are extremely good quality items.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

truman565 said:


> Todd:
> I will give you break in technique a try and report if my feelings towards the holster change.


I know my Galco has you work it by hand, pushing with your fingers from the inside out. I did that for a couple hours while watching TV and it worked well. But the other technique is wrapping the gun in wax paper, and sticking it in the holster overnight. If that doesn't make a difference, you can add another sheet of paper, and so on until the leather is stretched just enough to allow for easy draw but still offer the solid retention of a custom molded holster.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> Honestly, if I was to move to Florida, I would stick to high riding OWBs and invest in some loose, lightly-colored linen buttonup shirts. Sure, heat is an issue but I can always duck into some store or restaurant for an A/C break.
> 
> In regards to Galco, I do own a Miami Classic II and one of their belt-riding open-top pancakes. Both are extremely good quality items.


That's what I hope to do ideally as it's probably be the most comfortable option. Do you know of a company that sells linen button up shirts like a lot of the guys that work at the gun stores wear?

With what I do for work, I'm not required to wear anything specific, and I'm on my own for hours at a time. I'm essentially my own boss, no special requirements for much other than following legal statute. I wouldn't care about the heat to much because even in the dead of summer I'm not out of my car for more than 5-10 minutes, and most of the time less than that. It's something I could definitely cope with.

I will say that I'm not interested in wearing a vest... lol


----------



## Rook82 (Jan 1, 2009)

Most of the holster stuff has been covered. But what I use in the colder weather in NH is a Blackhawk Serpa in the 3 to 3:30 position. I realy like the retention of the Serpa. I also find it very easy to draw from with practice. I typicaly cover it with a sweatshirt or Jacket. It does sit pretty far outward and is concealable but not as much so as some designs I have tried. It is very comfortable, secure and easy to use which is why it is my main carry holster. When I need deeper concealment I use a Basic Uncle Mikes IWB with retention strap. The ones that are about $20. Very inexspensive, but works great for me. It is easy to draw from, but due to being flexible, it is hard to reholster with one hand. That is something that to some is pretty important. So if it is to you then you may want to look into something that has a reinforced mouth to aid in reholstering. I have Don Hume leather IWB that fits this design. I do like it in this reguard but it is alot more uncomfortable for me then the UM. If I need to deep conceal, I use the Don Hume if I am not going to be wearing it like that for long amounts of time. If it is an all day afair, then I use the Uncle Mikes as the comfort keeps me wearing it rather then getting uncomfortable and taking it off. The bad is though as it is very flexible and doesnt protect the trigger very well, I tend to not carry with a round chambered in the UM. I do in the Blackhawk and the DonHume. They are solid and protect the trigger. I feel as it is a much better idea to carry with a round chambered. So I may look into more comfopratable options for the warmer weather that will alow a chambered round but be more comfortable then the DH.

As far as mag releases, I have never used one and for me it is not needed. I know the mag release is a bit small and hard to manipulate, but with practice it becomes second nature and easy. 

I also have gone awy from the pinky extensions. I bought them right after buying my 26. Used them for a bit, but then tried it without them. I find that I am not at all more accurate with them. I shoot same impact without them and just as accurate. So I havent been using them anymore. They do make the gun a little more comfortable to my hand. The grip feels more natural with them. I have used the Pierce +0 (just pinky addition, no extra rounds). For a little extra grip enhancement, in my opinion the way to go would be the Gap models. I havent tried them but may soon. Many disagree as to the pinky extensions like the Pierce +0 doesnt add to the printing and concealement. But it does for me. When wearing with light clothing it is very noticeable to me the extra printing with the extensions compared to without. That is why I have gone without them. I have to wear the pistol ot about the 2 oclock position to not notice it with the extensions in place. But without them(stock baseplate) I can wear the gun at about any position. I am not a huge guy(5,8 175 pounds) so smaller in the grip makes a big difference to me.

So I just say maybe hold off on the pinky and mag extensions and try it without. And depending on attire normaly worn, you may find a cheapie Uncle Mikes may work for you. Not a big loss if it doesnt.


----------



## G2740 (Mar 29, 2009)

I carry a G27 in the front pocket. I use a DeSantis Nemesis pocket holster and I would not use anything else or carry anywhere else. Works for me.


----------



## Abby Normal (Mar 3, 2009)

Method said:


> For any of you guys with experience with the G26:
> 
> I plan on getting the extended slide and mag release. I vaguely remember reading somewhere that the extended mag release came out far enough to be triggered by a holster.
> 
> Any of you guys have experience with that?


I have the extended mag release on my G17 and G26. I did not notice a problem with it using the CQC SERPA holster but as we transition to warmer weather I started looking for an IWB holster. The current IWB holster I have is for my Taurus Millennium PT111. The G26 fit OK enough to give me an idea as to the function of an IWB I'd like to use and I noticed that the extended mag release did press against the holster. No doubt using a holster of similar design could cause the mag to be released.


----------



## Grizcat68 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Summer carry*

I have a Glock 27 and use the Crossbreed Supertuck, extremely comfortable during the summer with shorts that are one size larger then you normally wear. Do some checking on it, many people have a large box of holsters and this is the one that they prefer the most. I also use the Smart Carry and find it extremely comfortable with the 26/27 size. It works well with summer athletic shorts when there is really no other way to carry. Do your studying because there is no perfect holster! :smt023


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Mitch Rosen Upper Limit is the best OWB holster for a baby Glock IMO.


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

Has anyone that is interested in pocket or cargo pocket carry tried this holster?










http://www.pocketholsters.com/Glock_Pocket_Wallet_Holster/glock_pocket_wallet_holster.html

The IWB/OWB doesn't really work for me, since I always tuck in my shirt. I'm not really concerned about a quick draw, I just want to have my G26 with me.


----------



## David_S (Apr 7, 2009)

*Super Tuck Delux*

I use a Super-Tuck Deluxe IWB holster from Cross Breed for my Glock 26. It has a wide leather panel that fits up against your body for comfort. The outer part is a rigid plastic, Kydex I think. This holster only adds about 1/4 inch to the thickness of the gun so that helps with concealment. Its also possible to tuck in your shirt with this holster although its a bit difficult to do. The 4:00 position works best for me. I would suggest that you order the combat grip. Total cost is about $80.

This is the best setup for me that I've discovered so far, but I'm always on the lookout for something better. IWb adds about 1-2 inches to your pant size and belt size.

I've heard of one or two cases of a Glock firing while being holstered. (I don't know what kind of holster was used.) Possibly clothing was hanging over the side of the holster which bunched up under the trigger and safety. I would suggest being very careful when holstering a Glock.


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

David_S said:


> I've heard of one or two cases of a Glock firing while being holstered. (I don't know what kind of holster was used.) Possibly clothing was hanging over the side of the holster which bunched up under the trigger and safety. I would suggest being very careful when holstering a Glock.


Absolutely! When I was a cop, we had a detective shoot himself in the butt cheek while re-holstering his G19 on the range. The thumb break of the holster got caught on the trigger. Since I'm not in law enforcement anymore, I don't carry a round in the chamber. I know a lot of folks will probably disagree with me, but here's my reasoning:

Prevents accidental discharges
The added psychological factor of the bad guy hearing and seeing me rack the slide (it seems to work well for shotguns)
If the bad guy gets control of my weapon, I know there's not a round in the chamber, he doesn't. This gives me the edge when fighting to regain control of my weapon.

Edit: I have a change of heart and decided that considering all the variables, you're better off with one in the chamber. With the new styles of IWB/OWB holsters that use Kydex, I feel more secure with a round in the chamber of my Glock. I'm not sure I would ever go back to thumb break holsters again.


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

CQC Serpa


----------



## David_S (Apr 7, 2009)

KS Trekker said:


> "Absolutely! When I was a cop, we had a detective shoot himself in the butt cheek while re-holstering his G19 on the range. The thumb break of the holster got caught on the trigger. Since I'm not in law enforcement anymore, I don't carry a round in the chamber. I know a lot of folks will probably disagree with me, but here's my reasoning:
> 
> Prevents accidental discharges
> The added psychological factor of the bad guy hearing and seeing me rack the slide (it seems to work well for shotguns)
> If the bad guy gets control of my weapon, I know there's not a round in the chamber, he doesn't. This gives me the edge when fighting to regain control of my weapon."


That's good info. I've carried both ways, one in the chamber or not. I like the idea of being able to grab the gun and bring it into play with one hand. But carrying a Glock in ready to fire condition and pointed in the general direction of my... tender parts... is a bit disquieting.


----------



## figaroni (Apr 8, 2009)

Ide stay away from the Extended Controls if i were you. I have them on my Duty weapon and even with my BlackHawk Serpa Holster, if notice depending on how i sit, ive accedentaly popped out a mag once or twice. As for IWB carry, i use a ClipDraw. Under any shirt, tank top, or whatever....


----------



## David_S (Apr 7, 2009)

Grizcat68 said:


> I have a Glock 27 and use the Crossbreed Supertuck, extremely comfortable during the summer with shorts that are one size larger then you normally wear. Do some checking on it, many people have a large box of holsters and this is the one that they prefer the most. I also use the Smart Carry and find it extremely comfortable with the 26/27 size. It works well with summer athletic shorts when there is really no other way to carry. Do your studying because there is no perfect holster! :smt023


Grizcat68 may I ask how the Smart Carry is for comfort when sitting or driving?

Also is it a rigid holster or soft?


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

Subscribing to this thread... I'm of similar build to the OP & looking at the G26 to carry.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

Post withdrawn


----------

